# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  Power Supply และ Switching ยี่ห้อ DIAMOND ของแท้ 30A, 40A, 60A

## Import

*Power Supply* แบบ *Switching* ตัวที่นำมาขายนี้เป็นรุ่น 40A และ 60A ต่อเนื่องครับ เหมาะกับผู้ที่ต้องการใช้แหล่งจ่ายไฟที่มีกระแสสูง+โวลท์ไม่ตกและมีวงจรป้องกันต่างๆได้มาตรฐานตามแบบฉบับของ Diamond ครับ รายละเอียดตามด้านล่างเลยครับ

สำหรับแบบ *Switching* ทั้ง 2 รุ่น GZV4000 และ GZV6000 รูปร่างหน้าตาคล้ายกันครับ แตกต่างกันที่ด้านหลังนิดเดียว สังเกตดูที่รูปนะครับ

*รุ่น GZV4000 (40A)*


*รุ่น GZV6000 (60A)*


*GZV4000*
Dimensions : 210Wx110Hx330Dmm
Weight : 3.5kg
Switching mode 40A(continuous, 8hours) 
Input voltage : AC230V 9A(50,60Hz) 
Output voltage : DC5 to 15V variable 
Output current : 40A(continuous, 8hours) 
Cooling system : Forced air flow with DC fan 
Built in speaker

*GZV6000*
Dimensions : 210Wx110Hx410Dmm 
Weight : 5.8kg
Switching mode 60A(continuous, 8hours)
Input voltage : AC230V 11A(50,60Hz)
Output voltage : DC1 to 15V variable
Output current : 60A(continuous, 8hours) 
Circuit breaker : shutdown at 66A ±1A
Ripple voltage : Less than 5mvRMS at rated output Fuse:20A 
Cooling system : Forced air flow with DC fan
Built in speaker


*ราคา :* รุ่น *GZV4000 6,500 บาท* // รุ่น *GZV6000 13,900 บาท* สนใจจริงโทรมาคุยนะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* ส่งทั่วไทย 350 บาท โดยระบบ โลจิสโพสต์ ไม่โยน-ไม่กระแทก แต่ผู้ซื้อต้องไปรับที่ไปรษณีย์ด้วยตนเอง

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :* 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Power Supply* รุ่น *GSV3000* (เป็นแบบหม้อแปลงไฟหนักๆ) ตัวที่นำมาขายนี้เป็นรุ่น 30A ต่อเนื่องครับ เหมาะกับผู้ที่ต้องการใช้แหล่งจ่ายไฟที่มีกระแสสูง+โวลท์ไม่ตกและมีวงจรป้องกันต่างๆได้มาตรฐานตามแบบฉบับของ Diamond ครับ รายละเอียดตามด้านล่างเลยครับ

*รุ่น GSV3000 (30A)* 


*GSV3000 (30A)*
Dimensions : 250Wx150Hx240Dmm
Weight : 9kg
30A(continuous)/34A(intermittent)
Input voltage : AC220V 6.5A(50,60Hz)
Output voltage : DC1V to 15V variable
Output current : 30A(continuous)(13.8V)(8hours), 34A(intermittent)
(1 min. on and 1 min. off)
Built in Dc cooling fan


*ราคา :* รุ่น *GSV3000 6,800 บาท* สนใจจริงโทรมาคุยนะครับ
*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* ส่งทั่วไทย โดยระบบ โลจิสโพสต์ ไม่โยน-ไม่กระแทก

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :* 



ส่งคุณ ฐิติพันธ์ จังหวัดสุรินทร์ EMS เลขที่ EI014711972TH และ EI014711986TH วันที่ 29/03/54
ส่งคุณ นวรัตน์ (พุนพิน) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040292942TH  วันที่ 27/05/54
ส่งคุณ สรายุทธ (นครสวรรค์) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040260627TH  วันที่ 08/05/55 (GZV4000)
ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (รอจ่าย ปณ.หนองหงษ์ บุรีรัมย์) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040262438TH  วันที่ 26/06/55 (GZV4000)
ส่งคุณ ชัชวาล (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EJ981669248TH  วันที่ 19/06/56 (GZV4000)
ส่งคุณ ชาติชาย (กำแพงเพชร) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LB007725110TH  วันที่ 22/06/56 (GSV3000)
ส่งคุณ กฤษณพงษ์ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EK262624678TH  วันที่ 20/08/55 (GZV4000)
ส่งคุณ พนมพร (ภูเก็ต) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LB007729567TH  วันที่ 21/11/56 (GZV6000)
ส่งคุณ สุธี (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EK637325602TH  วันที่ 06/12/56 (GZV4000)
ส่งคุณ บุญสร้าง (เดิมบางนางบวช) EMS = EK603738281TH  วันที่ 15/01/57 (GZV4000)
ส่งคุณ อัคธัช (จตุจักร) EMS = EK489162396TH  วันที่ 18/03/57 (GZV4000)
ส่ง ร้านมงคลวัสดุ  (เสลภูมิ) EMS = EK876586741TH  วันที่ 28/03/57 (GZV4000)
ส่งคุณ ปรเมษฐ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EL198114753TH  วันที่ 02/09/57 (GZV4000)
ส่งคุณ สุไรณี (นราธิวาส) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LC005946643TH  วันที่ 25/11/57 (GZV4000)
ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (รอจ่าย ปณ.หนองหงษ์ บุรีรัมย์) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040493564TH  วันที่ 15/10/58 (GSV3000)
ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040498460TH  วันที่ 01/06/59 (GZV4000)
ส่งคุณ วีรวิชญ์ (ลพบุรี) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040499669TH  วันที่ 21/07/59 (GSV3000)
ส่งคุณ จักริน (บางปู) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LB011580805TH  วันที่ 22/02/60 (GSV3000)
ส่งคุณ ศิศิห์สิทชาน์ (หัวหมาก) KERRY = RONG000334471  วันที่ 14/07/60 (GSV3000)
ส่งคุณ กิจจา (ราชบุรี) EMS = EU517255618TH  วันที่ 16/05/61 (GZV4000)  



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงขายไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชัชวาล (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EJ981669248TH  วันที่ 19/06/56 (GZV4000)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชาติชาย (กำแพงเพชร) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LB007725110TH  วันที่ 22/06/56 (GSV3000)

----------


## HS3VCV

*ของดีเเละมาตรฐานเเเบบนี้น่าเก็บไว้ซักตัวนะครับ*

----------


## Hs4ggy

ถ้าตังพอจะซื้อไวสักตัว

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษณพงษ์ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EK262624678TH  วันที่ 20/08/55 (GZV4000)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พนมพร (ภูเก็ต) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LB007729567TH  วันที่ 21/11/56 (GZV6000)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุธี (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EK637325602TH  วันที่ 06/12/56 (GZV4000)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ บุญสร้าง (เดิมบางนางบวช) EMS = EK603738281TH  วันที่ 15/01/57 (GZV4000)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อัคธัช (จตุจักร) EMS = EK489162396TH  วันที่ 18/03/57 (GZV4000)

----------


## Import

ส่ง ร้านมงคลวัสดุ  (เสลภูมิ) EMS = EK876586741TH  วันที่ 28/03/57 (GZV4000)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปรเมษฐ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EL198114753TH  วันที่ 02/09/57 (GZV4000)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุไรณี (นราธิวาส) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LC005946643TH  วันที่ 25/11/57 (GZV4000)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (รอจ่าย ปณ.หนองหงษ์ บุรีรัมย์) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040493564TH  วันที่ 15/10/58 (GSV3000)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040498460TH  วันที่ 01/06/59 (GZV4000)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วีรวิชญ์ (ลพบุรี) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040499669TH  วันที่ 21/07/59 (GSV3000)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จักริน (บางปู) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LB011580805TH  วันที่ 22/02/60 (GSV3000)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศิศิห์สิทชาน์ (หัวหมาก) KERRY = RONG000334471  วันที่ 14/07/60 (GSV3000)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กิจจา (ราชบุรี) EMS = EU517255618TH  วันที่ 16/05/61 (GZV4000)

----------

